# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) مخطط التشريح الكامل ايفون 6

## nokiaphone

اهداء 
تشريح الوجة الامامي والخلفي ايفون 6
مع وظائف الاجزاء الداخلية في الموبايل     
اخوكم في اللة 
ايمن حمدان

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------


## samher

يعطيك العافية

----------


## nokiaphone

*وبارك فيك اخي الفاضل*

----------


## Aliloudz

شكرا

----------


## mahfoud2

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------

